# Mezcal yunkies anyone?



## Anton (May 13, 2013)

Just curious if we have anyone here who enjoys the often mis-understood cousin of Tequila and what are your thoughts on this. 

It's one of those drinks that very few of my guests enjoy neat, some say they do, but you can tell otherwise by the wrinkles on their faces and how they prickle up... 

Lots to read and learn on this fine liquor, but as some of you may know there is a fairly big difference from the very good ones to the bad ones, not really a happy medium, IMO. Although now with a much more commercial base they are making them more... "friendly"? - And as it moves from an artisan small batch production into commercial grade over the last 5 years, I'm glad it's getting the recognition it deserves, although I do worry if this will change Mezcal to please, instead of holding on to it's very raw nature forcing us to really adapt to what it really is. 

Personally, having grown around it, I find it complex, deeply intriguing, and extremely personal... And it continues to pleasantly shock me. Like the concrete, lime stone, honey, pepper scent it can impart - yes, concrete... 

Here are some pics of a recent haul from last trip to Oaxaca - these are probably some of the best I've had recently


----------



## JBroida (May 13, 2013)

ME!!! I love mezcal!!!


----------



## Anton (May 13, 2013)

JBroida said:


> ME!!! I love mezcal!!!



And as promised, one of these bottles will make a stop at a JKI near you ... Very, very, soon


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (May 13, 2013)

Isn't that the one with the worm?


----------



## tkern (May 14, 2013)

I enjoy a mezcal mule quite a lot. Its unfortunate there is so many crappy mezcals out there that hold almost nothing incommon flavor profile-wise with a good mezcal.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 14, 2013)

no way. i find it more drug like than booze like.

drank way too much Pachuga while playing ping pong. not good.


----------



## Anton (May 14, 2013)

Yup, it is not for everyone... 






boomchakabowwow said:


> no way. i find it more drug like than booze like.
> 
> drank way too much Pachuga while playing ping pong. not good.


----------



## Anton (May 14, 2013)

oops...fat fingers typo.. Yunkies = Junkies...


----------



## Jbone (May 14, 2013)

ive been known to eat a worm or two in my days


----------



## sachem allison (May 14, 2013)

I spent a few years in a mezcal induced haze I can only drink the good stuff now. Every few years one of my old cooks brings me some back that his grandfather makes and it's like drinking liquid fire and paint thinner all rolled into one brings it to me in a black clay olla. I know one day I'm going to go blind but, I can't offend the guy. He keeps pouring and I keep drinking, funny thing is he doesn't drink.lol


----------



## Salty dog (May 14, 2013)

The boys brought this back last trip. The story goes, it's very good but very strong and you can only get it at the distillery.
Even they are afraid of it.
(The bottle is empty)


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 14, 2013)

i do however dream of hitting up those villages that make the small batch stuff. like the Pachuga i drank..it is distilled with a chicken breast hanging in the vat..as an aromatic. 

that man that bottles all the village stuff is genious. his bottles are expensive. 

this thread just made me shiver. haha. good mezcal has no worm.


----------



## JBroida (May 14, 2013)

Anton said:


> And as promised, one of these bottles will make a stop at a JKI near you ... Very, very, soon



This reminds me... I finally went to check out tacos punts cabras... It was awesome and they had a nice little stash of mezcal. You up for grabbing tacos one of these days?


----------



## Anton (May 14, 2013)

Salty - 
Awesome!
I'm sure it clears out your sinuses, and other things...


----------



## Anton (May 14, 2013)

Good to hear! Drove by it the other day and would be down to meet you there. Let me make my way to you , share some mezcal, and we'll plan a taco trip! NOt that it needs any planing really... 




JBroida said:


> This reminds me... I finally went to check out tacos punts cabras... It was awesome and they had a nice little stash of mezcal. You up for grabbing tacos one of these days?


----------



## JBroida (May 14, 2013)

i'm game almost any time


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 14, 2013)

Its my understanding that Mezcal and Tequilla are essentiall the same thing. 

The Blue Agave is dug up (with very cool special purpose shovel), cooked, ground up into mash and distilled like all other spirits. Then if sold unaged its Silver, aged a few years as Reposado and long aged in wood casks as Añejo or very old Añejo. that Mexico produces this spirit primarilly in Tequilla, Mexico. Think of wine from Bordeaux or Champange or Parma.... 

So you'll find that silver Tequilla tasts exactly like Mexcal except for the terrior.


----------



## JBroida (May 14, 2013)

not exactly... the agave used in tequila is only blue agave... mezal uses a variety of mezcals. Likewise, the agave in mezcal is cooked differently from tequila.


----------



## Anton (May 14, 2013)

In a very deep essence, yes not that far off...but almost like saying Jack Daniels tastes just like a Makers Mark, or Rye is basically Bourbon. 


Actually, any time an agave-based distillate is made, it is called mezcal; thus, all tequilas qualify. Tequila is a region, like Champagne or Cognac. The clichéd notion of gusanos (worms) in the bottle has no place in a serious conversation about true mezcal.

The art of distillation is in no place more evident than in the palenques (stills) of Oaxaca, where indigenous culture is being preserved, pre-organic practices are being protected and fair trade micro-economies are being created  one village at a time, but no longer... 

Using strictly natural, rustic and pure processes over five hundred years old, the village palenquero (maker) captures the true body and spirit of mezcal with only two ingredients: the heart of the maguey (agave), and 10% pure water added only to the fermentation.

With the leaves removed, The hearts of maguey are roasted over hot stones covered with maguey fiber and earth in a conical pit in the ground for three to five days. They are then ground to a mash using horse-powered stone mills or hand held mallets, followed by a long period of natural, ambient fermentation in wooden vats (14 to 30 days), and finally distilled twice, very slowly, in wood-fired clay or copper stills. - This is the main difference in the process. 

Some tips to spot the good ones:
Shake the bottle and see if bubbles arise  they should, unless it is a mezcal with more than 55% alcohol content, in which case the bubbles only arise when you stir it.
Do not buy mezcal that is reposado or anejado in barrels  the wood destroys the distinct flavors and aromas of the mezcal.
Rub a drop of mezcal between your fingers to evaporate it  the scent should be of cooked agave

But of course, it's all about the taste after all. 





Mucho Bocho said:


> Its my understanding that Mezcal and Tequilla are essentiall the same thing.
> 
> The Blue Agave is dug up (with very cool special purpose shovel), cooked, ground up into mash and distilled like all other spirits. Then if sold unaged its Silver, aged a few years as Reposado and long aged in wood casks as Añejo or very old Añejo. that Mexico produces this spirit primarilly in Tequilla, Mexico. Think of wine from Bordeaux or Champange or Parma....
> 
> So you'll find that silver Tequilla tasts exactly like Mexcal except for the terrior.


----------

